# Welch Allyn Light Source-Illuminator



## المسلم84 (27 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يحتوي الملف المرفق على كتيب الصيانة (Service manual)للمنبع الضوئي من شركة 
Welch Allyn
الذي يستخدم مع كثير من أجهزة الشركة.
ويحتوي كذلك الملف على طريقة الصيانة الوقائية للجهاز.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (4 مايو 2008)

تحية طيبة .

نثمن جهودك وعطاءك السخي .

جزاك الله الف خير وتسلم لنا .

البغدادي


----------



## belal-alsharaa (13 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك


----------



## محمدالقبالي (15 مايو 2008)

مشكور على هذا العطاء المستمر


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز


----------



## ghost_adel (20 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله خير على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## therarocky (1 مارس 2009)

مشكــــــــــــــور جدا جدا جدا جدا 
وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## هدى هدهد (23 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ومشكور


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (12 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر يا كبير منتظريين منك كل ما هو جديد


----------



## blackhorse (6 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ورزقك الجنة


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (23 ديسمبر 2010)

تسلم وجزاك الله خير


----------



## أبو المصطفى (21 نوفمبر 2011)

أكرمك الله وذاد فضلك


----------



## عاشق التاريخ (16 ديسمبر 2011)

شركه اراب ميديكال من الشركات المتخصصه في استيراد الاجهزه ومستلزماتها الطبيه حيث يتوافر لدينا جميع مستلزمات كل اجهزه المونيتور ورسم القلب والدياثيرمى والتخدير والتنفس الصناعى والمصدر الضوئي وكذلك جميع انواع اللمبات الطبيه الفروع بالقاهره والاسكندريه والمنصوره للتواصل 
القاهره 16 شارع بستان الفاضل القصر العينى الاسكندريه 19 ش عبد الحميد بدوى من ش شامبليون بجوار حلوانى باليرما الازاريطه المنصوره 4 ش رمزى متفرع من ش جيهان امام مستشفي الطواري


----------



## shukabi (4 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------

